# How often do you REALLY empty/clean your Air Compressor?



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

How often do you REALLY empty/clean your Air Compressor?


The book says every day.... 

but who really does it?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an older version of yours. I usually only use my compressor on the weekends. I'll drain it on Sunday and leave it empty until the next use. The biggest neglect is the air filter inspection. Check it quarterly, more frequently if used in a dusty area. Be careful when wrapping pipe connections with the teflon tape. Do not allow any tape into the air flow, or over time the tape will be carried by the air and could lodge into a tool. 
Could you describe your manifold set up? Is this factory?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I drain mine when I think about it. I try to do it around the first of the month.

The red piping to the right of the compressor, is that PEX type tubing for air under slab?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I drain my portable compressor after every day of use. It may get used daily for weeks on end and then sit for a few more weeks before getting used again.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Who cares about draining compressor tanks. We want to know what the underslab PEX is for? Radiant heat in floor? Looks like you have it set up to hook to the compressor - tell us about it.


----------



## mannop125 (Jun 17, 2008)

It depends how often you use it and the humity in the air when you use it. I found when the humity is low, I don't get a lot of water in the system. You do want to get the water out as it will rust from the inside out.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The drain valve on that compressor stinks. I have one. I took it out and installed a short brass nipple and a gate valve. It lets all the water out, and gets it done in a hurry! 

I drain mine after most uses. Not all, but most.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> ...I took it out and installed a short brass nipple and a gate valve.


Gate or Ball? I drained mine last week...and the little twisty valve got plugged from a very small piece of rust a couple of times. Looks like I'll be adding a valve soon.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't thought about trading that crappy valve for a ball valve, but it makes good sense! I am building an air ride suspension setup for my truck, and bought a ball valve for the bottom of it. A 1/4" valve (it's SO CUTE!... lol) was only like $4 at Ace hardware!


----------



## barnyard05 (May 16, 2008)

I was thinking about trying one of these automatic drainers. I get tired of crawling on the floor and reaching my hand under the compressor to drain it. This looks like it might work. The only problem I see is the 145psi tubing that comes with it. I have a 165 psi compressor. Maybe I could find better tubing for it. I haven't decided whether to try it or not, but for about $10 it might be worth a shot. Has anyone tried this?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46960


----------



## bjennings79 (Aug 1, 2008)

I went with the ball valve replacement as well. My original valve rusted out from a couple of years worth of not draining the tank on a regular basis. I still don't drain it regularly like I should, but it's a whole lot easier when I do.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that auto drain looks cool, but how does it work?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

leroyme said:


> Wow, that auto drain looks cool, but how does it work?


Not sure it will answer all your questions...but the manual may help....


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Gate or Ball?


Sorry, BALL! It is a ball valve with a 90 degree throw.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Sorry, BALL! It is a ball valve with a 90 degree throw.


Well I just learned something to night. I'll hard pipe mine out the side of the trailer!!!! These knee's are not going to hold up much longer!!. one thing I hated doing was bending down at the end of the day to drain the tank after a longs day of framing. @ 52yrs Thanks for the tip KC.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

*Air Compressor*

We carry the Porter-Cable Air Compressors, Curtis Toledo Air Compressors, Hitachi Air Compressors, Dewalt Air Compressors, and Makita Air Compressors. We recommend you should always drain the water out of the tank after each use. If water is left in the tank, the air has a lot of moisture which collects in the tank and can rust the tank. Also check the air filter every couple of months and oil level.

Steve-


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Auto drain is the way to go,set it and forget it,your tank will last a long time,I also have a water seperator and tool oiler inline,with the auto drain on this new compressor I have never seen water in the seperator or in the exhaust of the tool..

really it's the tools that pay the price,rust inside an air tool is death


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thanks for the reminder!*

Thanks for the reminder!!!!!!!


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

ehoez said:


> How often do you REALLY empty/clean your Air Compressor?The book says every day.... but who really does it?


I highly recommend to completely drain your tank daily to prolong the life of your investment. If a different drain valve (as recommended on this thread) makes it easier that would be a great idea to make it EZ for you. Once rust begins it is very difficult to resolve. Disassembly or tank replacement is no fun while the potential for tank rupture remains possible as the rust thins the tank over time. The typical air compressor manual usually recommends that the tank be checked for tank integrity routinely to cover their liability with a pressurized device.


----------



## Bowhunterman (Sep 22, 2008)

When I Remember, Which Is About Every Other Month.


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, OK After I'm done using it 

What about the PEX!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I ran PVC from the basement to the garage and out to the backyard, then I installed ball valves so I can direct air where I need it. I just take a small hose and the tools I need to the area I need. Dont have to drag the compressor!

Maybe he did the same thing.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Um...you're running compressed air through PVC? The convince isn't worth the risk. I know it's done...but not worth it.

Read down through this document....http://www.osha.gov/dts/hib/hib_data/hib19880520.html


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Whooops!*

ABS, NOT PVC. Sorry that would have been a big problem. 

Thanks for the correction:thumbsup:


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

barnyard05 said:


> I was thinking about trying one of these automatic drainers. I get tired of crawling on the floor and reaching my hand under the compressor to drain it. This looks like it might work. The only problem I see is the 145psi tubing that comes with it. I have a 165 psi compressor. Maybe I could find better tubing for it. I haven't decided whether to try it or not, but for about $10 it might be worth a shot. Has anyone tried this?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46960


 
I tried one of those a few years ago. Couldn't make it work right. Took it back.


----------

